# The Hot Chick/TT photo thread ?(WARNING CONTENT MAY BE TRASHY)?



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*The Hot Chick/TT photo thread •(WARNING CONTENT MAY BE TRASHY)•*

Ok, I figured I would start a new thread for this. It seems there are a lot of TT/Hot girl pics out there. So that's the theme of the thread. Let's try to keep it on track. It has to be a TT, and obviously "hot" is is a matter of opinion. Try not mess up the thread by making changes to your photo account. This thread could last a while.
Enjoy-

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Great Idea. I love blondes


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

G'D60 said:


> Great Idea. I love blondes


Winner. End the Thread now.:laugh:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Every car is as trashy as the model is, with the exception of the red hardtop.

just saying, not to hate- I'm all for a thread with tits in it


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

darrenbyrnes said:


>


there's a cheap way to lower a TT... offer that heffer out on a McD's drive thru date and cruise around slammed to the ground for the price of a double 1/4 pounder and super sized fries and a diet soda :laugh:

they always get diet sodas... lord knows why... lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The girls:thumbup::thumbup:
The cars:thumbdown:
I'm with Doug on this one


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> :facepalm:


What, you no like..? Lol


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The girls:thumbup::thumbup:
> The cars:thumbdown:
> I'm with Doug on this one


:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> :thumbup:


+2. hot chicks can't make bad mods look good. 

cheers.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> What, you no like..? Lol


There are a few that are ok, but seriously, some of the women/mods make my heart hurt. I vote good for Lia19, the RS, and weakstyles' TT. Aside from those there is too much silicone, fiberglass, and ugly for my tastes. Fake tits and overdone bodykits are basically the same thing for different chassies :laugh:


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

They're not fake if you can touch em


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd take the MKII TTRS:thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Dear god, if only I could touch them. The cars that is ...


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

You know you love it 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha

:laugh:


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

^^ ha! this ones mine before i bought it! taken at Stitchcraft Interiors in cali. while the interior was being redone. I think i have more pic's from this shoot.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

taifighter said:


> They're not fake if you can touch em


True, but if they can caulk a house I move on


----------



## Kjfan1 (Feb 18, 2011)

IBTL


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

AGREEED!!!  

heres some others.


----------

